# Click/knocking noise when I turn.... upper strut bearing?



## TheBlackStallion (Aug 15, 2008)

I just purchased a mk4 gti and there is a cluncking/clicking/knocking noise when I turn the wheel sharply. the seller told me the noise was the Upper strut bearing on the right. He already bought some new bearings and gave them to me.
Is this a common problem?!?!? Or could it be something worse?!
How easy is it to install the bearings? Could I do it myself (I'm not super mechanically inclined) or would this cost a lot to get done at a shop?


----------



## MilanoMike (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Click/knocking noise when I turn.... upper strut bearing? (TheBlackStallion)*

Sounds like an outer cv joint is gone to me, not an upper strut bearing. Look under there and see if you can see a torn boot with the usual black grease splattered around. Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Blkwidow (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Click/knocking noise when I turn.... upper strut bearing? (TheBlackStallion)*

tough to tell without hearing the sound but it could be the upper strut mounts of bushings. it also could be the steering rack. u need to get under the hood while some one turns the wheel back and forth and listen for where the noise is coming from.


----------



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Click/knocking noise when I turn.... upper strut bearing? (Blkwidow)*

I had a clicking noise coming from somewhere when I would steer too. My mechanic said upper strut bushings/bearings too. However, a "clicking" noise could be anything, so look around for torn boots, leaks, etc. in other places as well. The bearings are very easy to replace, and you should do the bushings at the same time. There are some very good DIY's on here, just search in the DIY section.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Click/knocking noise when I turn.... upper strut bearing? (eten_23)*

upper strut bearing or axle issue... how to tell?
is the car making noise while turning while you are parked and turning the wheel? if so then its your strut bearings. 
if it is not and only makes a clicking noise while turning and accelerating sharp turn then its an axle.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

If it is a low pitched clunk while turning at low speeds could it be a Ball joint? is it side specific?


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pssst...passedyou* »_If it is a low pitched clunk while turning at low speeds could it be a Ball joint? is it side specific?

i know your looking up info for a balljoint lately and balljoints "normally" dont clunk. if a balljoint does have enough movement to clunk then you should be able to do a shake down test and confirm that your balljoint does in fact have play. a balljoint is the saem confirguration as an outer tie rod...ball and socket. 
i would assume a front end part if it clunks ONCE during a load change (i.e. accel, decel, turning). the frotn end parts i would check would be outer tie-rod, lower balljoint, lower control arm bushings torn, link pins or sway bar links, sway bar bushings themselves, rack and pinion bushings or bolts, cradle bushings or bolts.
jack up your car on lower control arm...grab the wheel at 12 and 6 oclock and shake inward. this is normally beqaring play if you do feel play.
now grab the wheel 3 and 9 oclock. shake inward. if any play it would normally be outer tierod or lower balljoint.
now jack up your car on the pinch frame behind the front tire.....do the same shake down test but this time look at your lower control arms. also you might feel a loose balljoint better in this position then jacking up on lower control arm.
now grab your sway bar...and shake it up and down...and play could cause a clunking sensation. grab your link pins and do the same..shake them...any play could also cause a clunk.
now lower the vehicle with wheels on ground...move your steering wheel left and right without moving your tires. this is called a dry park test. if you have any slop in the steering wheel wihtout turning the steering wheel, then look at the steering components...rack and pinion bushings, steering shaft play, outer and inner tierods. place your hand around each component and have an assistant shake the wheel. you will feel the joint or play in your hand.
now pretend to tighten your lugnstuds with a tire iron...prestend to loosen and tighten the lugstuds. this si somewhat a test for your lower control arm buishings. visually look at your control arm bushings and see if you can see any play or rips in the rubber.
for strut mounts...your going to jack up the car on the pinch frame behind the tire. grab the wheel like your about to lift it like you were lifting a heavy box. any play up and down is considered a bad strut mount.
for strut mount bearings your going to listen to noises and something called memory steer. memory steer is when you turn right and the vehicle pulls right. when you turn left the vehcile will pull left. this is a binding strut mount. also turn the wheel left and right with the wheel son the ground lock to lock position. strut mount bearings if bad genarally make sound....kind of a spring type sound..like a boing boing boing while going to lock position.



_Modified by waabaah at 11:47 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

not load change, only when turning


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

turning is a load change.
your going to have to do all the tests that i mention...there isnt a sound category that i can tell you to replace one part over another. all front end parts are so closely related in noise, and its hard for people to explain noises


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (waabaah)*

Well, a full single car garage of wheels, parts, and mowers and raining for a week straight has limited my testing but, i can not get play in the wheel and i only get the clunk/clicking now...when the wheel is turned sharply. this is at slow speeds and sitting still, forward and reverse. I am thinking bearings at this point. i will let you all know when i finally get it figured out...and the rf'n rain [email protected]!#@#










_Modified by Pssst...passedyou at 8:06 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## brandong4488 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

I would go to big o tires or someplace like that that will do a FREE inspection for you and see what they think. the big o tire near my house is real good at find what parts are bad and they know where the play should be and how much plus its FOR FREE and a lot easier than trying to diagnose a sound that we can't hear but my guess would be cv joint or bearings. thats just my .02


----------



## brandong4488 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (brandong4488)*

Clunks or other noises from suspension?
# Suspension noises can be difficult to diagnose. The most likely causes of suspension noises are the following rubber bushings and bearings:
Front:
# upper strut mount - clunks, BIG gap in engine bay
# upper strut bearing - clunks when steering
# LCA bushing - clunks when braking, erratic steering feedback under heavy acceleration/braking
# swaybar [email protected] rack- clunks when corning, especially 90° parking-lot turns over curbs, etc
# swaybar end-link - clunks
# ball-joint - bunch of different symptoms
# steering - tie-rod end (outer & inner) - alignment issues
# axle - CV joint - clicking when turning and accelerating slightly
# wheel bearing - whirring noise that increases with speed - whole wheel assembly has play
Rear noise?
# 99% of the time, it's a loose 16mm bolt on the shock- there are 3 of them per side
# Sometimes the upper shock mount goes bad internally - there is a metal plate surrounded by a rubber bushing. If the rubber wears too thin, the plate will clank against the outer housing. This should be replaced Check the shock nut which fastens the mount to the shock shaft as well. It need to be torqued to spec.
# aftermarket swaybar - check those bushings & clamps especially H&R which are notorious for wearing out and snapping.
Taken from the suspenson faq at the top of the page


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (brandong4488)*

Sorry, just wanting to clear up what this FAQ says, Just so i understad this FAQ correctly as i was miunderstanding it before: 
"# axle - CV joint - clicking when turning and accelerating slightly"
Does this mean you are hearing the clicking WHILE the wheel is *continually* turned to the maximum travel but *no* noise occurs while in a turn if the wheel is held still or during a turn the load change makes it click even if you have the wheel turned already and are just accelerating through the turn with the wheel *stabalized* in one place?







I still think upper strut bearing and i have an extra so i will replace that and see first i guess.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Pssst...passedyou)*

your over thinking about the FAQ about cv axle.
clicking while turning and accelerating is most propable cv axle. (this is driving)
*if your hearing clicking with the car "parked" and turning your steering wheel lock to lock, then you can bet money its going to be upper strut mount.*
if its a squeek or sounds liek an old creek from an attic door while parked, then i would assume a bushing or balljoint.


_Modified by waabaah at 4:31 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (waabaah)*

Fixed:
I dropped the suspension on the passenger side front wheel where the noise was coming from and the bearing was a little rusty and not properly turning. (this suspension sat on a shelf for 6 months while i had my old coilovers on the car) I guess some moisture got between the mount and the bearing PLUS the bearing did not seem to be mounted properly in the strut top mouunt so i think it was binding the shaft of the damper. i greased it up and remounted it in the mount and now it is perfect. I have a new suspension and will be getting new bearings and mounts over the winter so not too worried about the rusty part for now.

Are there any better bearings/mounts for the MKIV?


----------

